# Latest Incoming



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Needs a little work but that's what it's all about for me Lanco 924 Late 40's










Kev


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I look forward to seeing it all restored. Is it meant to be a drivers watch, or is the movement currently loose?


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

scottswatches said:


> I look forward to seeing it all restored. Is it meant to be a drivers watch, or is the movement currently loose?


not half as much as me. Movement is loose no stem, just got some but they need a little modding, thought I had some hands but they were the wrong size so got to sort through the spares bin now.


----------



## jayxbee (Jul 26, 2010)

That will look great. Keep us informed with "in progress pictures". Would love to attempt a project myself. Maybe one day

J


----------

